# hollywood hotties



## Zartan (Jul 21, 2003)

if you could have a weekend in a chateau w/ any hollywood hottie, who would it be?
dont answer w/ words, answer w/ her pic


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Zartan said:


> if you could have a weekend in a chateau w/ any hollywood hottie, who would it be?
> dont answer w/ words, answer w/ her pic


I wouldnt want to spend any weekend with a girl in a chateau.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

U know you have tried it Karen


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Zartan said:
> 
> 
> > if you could have a weekend in a chateau w/ any hollywood hottie, who would it be?
> ...


It said hottie.. but since you didnt mention a guy, and rejected to be with another chick. What about animal?? What animal would you wanna spend alone with on a tropical paradise/chateau??


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> It said hottie.. but since you didnt mention a guy, and rejected to be with another chick. What about animal?? What animal would you wanna spend alone with on a tropical paradise/chateau??


 Suzanne from Jay and Silent Bob strike back!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Zartan said:
> ...


 Read the bold in his quote. Thats why I said what I did.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

ashley judd...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

jennifer garner, or j lo, i hear she moves it good.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah, jennifer garner was definately the best part of daredevil, what a rack


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Baring Britney Spears from the Competition as I don't consider that thing she produced as a movie and the fact that she is not really "Hollywood" per say.... Im going with Eliza.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Britney! Can't ban her! Haven't you guys heard of CROSSROADS! That was Awesome! Britneys Movie debut! YES!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

too bad britney is the shittiest actress ever, i've seen porn stars act better. Her acting was even worse when she was on punk'd, they must have not noticed because they were all staring down her skimpy ass shirt. Although I still wouldnt mind giving her the pleasure.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Avril Lavigne


 as long as she isnt singing during it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Avril Lavigne


 She always looks like shes confused.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

btw..next month issue of BRITISH ELLE..britney will be posting some what nude..they said its the most tightest shorts and skimpies


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i've seen the pics, dirty site, they aren't that great unless they didnt show em all, but she still looks pretty good especially since they did no photo enhancing at all.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> i've seen the pics, dirty site, they aren't that great unless they didnt show em all, but she still looks pretty good especially since they did no photo enhancing at all.


 damn were did you see them..you must tell..i been looking throught the net and nothing...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

hope you like em raf, anyone who wants em PM me, i don't wanna get in trouble for putting the link on the board


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> hope you like em raf, anyone who wants em PM me, i don't wanna get in trouble for putting the link on the board


You wont get in trouble as long as they dont reveal those certain areas.

BTW heres my pic of my dude!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, who's that?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The URL gives you the clue.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

weezer.. lol.. ok.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah but the actual main site shows a lot of stuff


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > hope you like em raf, anyone who wants em PM me, i don't wanna get in trouble for putting the link on the board
> ...


 damn..can you spell...G.E.E.K :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn..can you spell...G.E.E.K :laugh:


 Yeah its: R-A-F!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

post that link Tommy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > damn..can you spell...G.E.E.K :laugh:
> ...


 no that d.o.r.k :rasp:


----------



## Zartan (Jul 21, 2003)

sorry ladies, my mistake...

any hottie ,whether man or woman will be fine.
the ladies can play too!

(btw, how do i get the board to fit on my page? i have to keep scrolling right, to see the whole post..)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

id be content with someone generic like britney spears....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jessica alba....









and avril always looks confused cause she has to wait for the music executives to tell her what she has to do next....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

need i say more?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

watch it toffee, your married now man :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Carmen Ejogo in "Metro" My god she is hot in that movie....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

wasnt metro just on usa two days ago???


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> wasnt metro just on usa two days ago???


 that's what reminded me of her!!!! lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Who has a pix of Kelly Hiu!!!







Now thats my hottie!!!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

elizabeth hurley


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Catherine Zeda Jones


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Tila Nguyen
She's not hollywood, but she's been in a few "films."


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

caazi said:


> Tila Nguyen
> She's not hollywood, but she's been in a few "films."


 She looks like a kid!!! I betcha I can post Pics of chicks whom have done "films" but not movies


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Ah, but Tila Nguyen takes the cake.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Will Smith...


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Will Smith...


i agree with you 100%

hes hot looking and very funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Will Smith...
> ...










Especially in BB2!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

salma heyek......







dusk till dawn


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Will Smith...


 what thoroughbred? lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


>


 very nice janet jackson.

serena williams the best body on the planet,beyonce,lisa raye!!!!!!!!!!! omg she fine id pay to gently kiss one ass cheek


----------

